# Will you be there?



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I went to the Winning Traditions Boer goat sale last year! Had a blast! So many pretty goats! Last year it was on my birthday, that's why I went because I wanted to do something goatie on my birthday! This year it is Apirl 27 at the Daviess County 4-H fairgrounds in Washington, IN. I think I am going again, it's really fun. Really nice to see how much the goats go for. Anyone here attending? Here's the website for more info.
http://www.winningtraditionsale.com/


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish! I'll be at a show that weekend so I can't make it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I also wish


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wish I could go, but we have too many goats right now with all the babies, and honestly...I'm just too broke LOL!!! I keep telling myself one day I'll go to one of those sales and get a nice show quality goat ♥


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not going to buy, just to look. I would LOVE to own a doe from some of these breeders!!!! People were probably looking at me weird because I'm pretty sure I had drool running down my face! LOL!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!! Well I'd be the same way! I would LOVE to have a beautiful, show quality doe like the ones I see in the sale ads. But it would just take too much for us to maintain a nice, big doe like that. We keep talking about buying a bigger place w/acres of pasture so we can have a few goats like that.
In order to maintain a doe like those, I've come to the conclusion that my feed bill would go through the roof 10x more than it already is LOL


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My mom and I have decided when we win the lottery we are 
1. Paying off the house
2. Buying out the house and lot next to us. 
Now, I've been sitting around thinking up barn plans and fence plans and how to not spend $5,000 for a good show doe. Then the feed bill and everything. I would have to get a job even though we won the lotto! Just to keep up with everyhting!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Yep! We joke around about the lotto too, I told my husband you have to play to win tho! LOL
We live in horse farm country, we love it, but land around here is just sooo expensive  It's $25,000-50,000 an acre in this area. Ridiculous 
We have 2 acres. I'd love to have 10-15 acres, a little brush, lots of good pasture, and a decent, big barn good for the goats.
Definitely doesn't hurt to dream! I did tell my husband why don't we try to sell this place, and buy something nearby, doesn't 'have' to be in this very area. The farm he works for bought a new farm a distance away that they are rebuilding, should be ready in about 2 years or less, so might be worth moving a little closer....haha.


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

I watch them on the internet dvauctions and I did purchase 3 does and the 2012 show stopper sale from eggs boer goats. But I would also love to attend one but my parents told me to far away (mn) but they said maybe in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would also love to go see what its all about , but , just too far 
for us


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

bgr09 said:


> I watch them on the internet dvauctions and I did purchase 3 does and the 2012 show stopper sale from eggs boer goats. But I would also love to attend one but my parents told me to far away (mn) but they said maybe in 2 or 3 years.


I'm curious as I've never looked into watching the sales on line, how do you bid on them? and then purchase them? Do you have to fill out some kind of precredit approval or anything like that? 
I'm used to a big horse sale <precredit approval> that I photograph at, and then I've been to a local sale barn, and there you just have to sign up and get a number in order to sell or buy.


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

How it works is you make an account with them then they have sale barn sales almost daily and cattle goats horses deer sheep and swine production sales are mostly on weekends. When u click a sale you want to watch up in the corner there is an apply to bid button that u click and then they have to approve it sale barns u akmost have to call to get approved right away. Production sales u can apply a head of time and then when you are able to bid you just click bid every 
Time u want to bid or u can type the highest price your willing to pay and it will automatically do it for you. And after u have bought something you can send a message to the person reciving online bids and ask questions like if the consinger is willing to bring them back to there farm for ship or questions about the animal. And when the sale is done on the top of the page it says to settle with a phone number you call and give them your credit card and other info they need. And then tranportation is up to you a lot of times they have services available to call. I boutght my my goats and had them shipped from louisiana to mn with 3 phone calls the tranport guy to settle my purchase and to make sure they were going back to the consingers farm for shipment.


----------

